# An Interesting Disscussion



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought it might make an interesting discussion to each tell about what aspects of composition we think different composers did best at. I 'll reply to my own thread when I have time.  Anyway, which people you think did best at melody, tone color (and different aspects of tone color), dynamics, counterpoint, other aspects of harmony, chord progressions, overall structure, etc. etc. Every composer was very unique and had his own individual combinations of strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I think Mozart and Bach were best at structure, since their pieces are usually based upon patterns. I think Paganini and Sarasate were both very good at dynamics, and I like Saint-Saens for his melody. Danse Macabre is one of my favourite songs.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...mine too!


----------



## Maestro Murphy (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd say Beethoven does a great job of building the structure of a piece. He builds anticipation. Bach is my pick for conterpoint. Vivaldi and Handel share my award for tone color since they both change the main themes of their works so little throughout a piece, but it works. Chord Progression HAS to go to Chopin...and I also consider him for dynamics along with Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Aug 14 2004, 07:51 PM
> *...mine too!
> [snapback]1531[/snapback]​*


I love how macabre it is!  It is just so fun to play!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthus_@Aug 17 2004, 08:18 PM
> *I love how macabre it is!  It is just so fun to play!
> [snapback]1564[/snapback]​*


...I haven't tried to play it...yet...LOL...give me some time...


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I enjoyed reading everyone's opinions here.  I think Handel was the absolute master of counterpoint. I would rank Haydn and Dvorak best for chord progression overall, as well as Bach. Mozart and Beethoven for dynamics, Mozart, J. Strauss, and Mendelssohn for structure. Johann Strauss, and Tchaikovsky for melody, as well as Vivaldi and Albinoni. Haydn and Tchaikovsky for tone color, though I think Handel, Mozart, and Beethoven also did well. I think I would rank Bach and Handel best for overall harmony. It's so hard though to decide all these, since the different pieces are varied.  So there's my generalized opinion.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Bach for counterpoint, Händel for free use of counterpoint and melodic lines, Beethoven for motif work, Schumann for melodic progres, Dvorak, Bruckner, R. Strauss for instrumentation, Schubert for melody and Mendelssohn for synthese of Counterpoint, melody, instrumentation and harmony.


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

*Talents*

hello,
Tone colour is all important to me in music, far more than form and melody, in deciding my likes and dislikes. So if I subdivided I'd say:

Vivaldi for violins. He had the greatest understanding of them both as soloists and as a section.
Ravel for woodwinds. He used woodwinds wonderfully.
Strauss for the entire orchestra.
Stravinsky for winds. He seems to have a more perfect understanding of them than even Strauss did ( however his string writing was poorer than Strauss' )

For rythym, I'd say Bartok is one the best I've heard.
Too many are great at form and melody for me to name them...
godzilla


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

virtuosity - paganini?


----------



## Gurn Blanston (Aug 22, 2005)

James said:


> virtuosity - paganini?


Or Liszt perhaps?


----------



## glezzery (Apr 3, 2006)

I would have to put Bach no. 1 in Structure, Melody, Counterpoint, Cantata, Spiritual Content, and Overall the greatest musician who ever lived and will live! PERIOD!
Stravinsky is the Master of orchestration, harmony, rhythm, and economy!
Beethoven is in a class all by himself and master of it all! The most well rounded composer/Musician!


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

counterpoint, bach. chord prog, rach. melody, schumann. form, beethoven and mozart.


----------



## Grunthos (Apr 18, 2006)

Without a doubt, couterpoint goes to Bach. He was too good at it. Just listen to Die Kunst der Fuge.
Chord Progression, Chopin and Rachmaninov.
Melody, Schubert.
Harmony, Beethoven and Mozart.
Virtuosity, obviously, Liszt and Paganini. And maybe even Rachmaninov.


----------

